# Calvin's Puzzle - TomZ 4x4x6 Cuboid discussion thread



## calvinfan (Feb 15, 2012)

Today, I am very happy to announce our new puzzle, TomZ 4x4x6 Cuboid, with our own brand "Calvin's Puzzle" will be mass-produced and bring out the market in a few months. 




We have been prepared for this cube for atmost half year. This cube is amazingly good, turns smooth with good corner cutting. Thanks for the brilliant design of TomZ.
As most of puzzle friends prefer black and white, we shall the traditional black and white bodies. Besides, we have 3 limited editions, blue, checker I (blue & white), checker II (black & white).

Comments from TomZ : "I have received the 4x4x6 yesterday and I must say I'm very impressed. You stayed very close to the original design and the turning is perfect! Congratulations on the awesome product."
I am very happy to hear that, share with you all the TomZ video review as below,
4x4x6 Cuboid by Calvin (hknowstore) and TomZ





We are currently talking to our worldwide business partners about the pre-wholesales orders. If anyone in the puzzles business and interested to be our oversea distributors, feel free to contact me at [email protected] .
We would like most of our partners or distributors made their pre-wholesales orders and have the cubes in stock first. Then, we set a lucky date to officially release it to the market.

For Calvin's Puzzles information, feel free to visit below,
Calvin's Puzzle Home : http://www.CalvinsPuzzle.com


----------



## KJ (Feb 15, 2012)

I WANT ONE!


----------



## Blindbiker22 (Feb 16, 2012)

I hope they come out soon!What will be the estimated price?


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 16, 2012)

I'll probably get one


----------



## aronpm (Feb 16, 2012)

Will it be available as DIY?


----------



## calvinfan (Feb 17, 2012)

aronpm said:


> Will it be available as DIY?


We shall only have the assembled and in nice packaging box.


----------



## theibros (Feb 18, 2012)

can i get a custom order? and buy one of yours now?


----------



## calvinfan (Feb 19, 2012)

theibros said:


> can i get a custom order? and buy one of yours now?


Sorry, we shall release the puzzles in about 2 months.
You can buy them after the actual release from our resellers in USA or me, thanks. ^^


----------



## Sebastien (Feb 19, 2012)

Do you have an estimation on the selling price already?

The puzzle looks great and I will definetely buy one if it is not way too expensive.


----------



## calvinfan (Feb 23, 2012)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> Do you have an estimation on the selling price already?
> 
> The puzzle looks great and I will definetely buy one if it is not way too expensive.


Thanks, the price will be a fair price. We wanna keep it confidential before released. 
You can buy it either from our resellers in USA or from me.


----------



## calvinfan (Mar 22, 2012)

My friend, Jonathan Beals, has made an very interesting Stop Motion solving video on youtube : 
4x4x6 Tower Cuboid Stop Motion





This particular stop motion solve was done utilizing a cage-reduction method. The scramble started by changing the shape, resulting in a 4x4x4-like solve due to the preserved edges. A typical scramble would maintain the shape during the initial scramble, followed by the shape-warp. Due to time limitations Jonathan chose to solve the cuboid like a 4x4x4 but it is fully functional as the 4x4x6.
The video consists of 1208 frames and took 8 hours of filming and tailor-made fantastic music effects.
Hope you all like it.

Calvin's Puzzle (updated 22 Mar 2012) : http://www.calvinspuzzle.com/

We are sending the pre-wholesales orders to our distributors worldwide now. 
And, this cube will be officially released early April if no delay. Cheers. ^^

Photo with final packagings share with you all as below,


----------



## izovire (Apr 3, 2012)

In less than 2 hours this puzzle will be released... at 00:00 HK time. I'm excited for this one and Calvin has worked his arse off getting this one ready.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Apr 3, 2012)

It costs around 40 dollars


----------



## hockey122332 (Feb 11, 2013)

*4x4x6 Assembly Question*

Hello,
My Calvins Puzzles 4x4x6 had a big pop and fell apart. I have been trying to reassemble it but I can't. Is there anywhere I can send it and they will assemble it for me? I am willing to pay.
Thank you,
Evan


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Feb 11, 2013)

you can follow Tony Fisher's guide on assembling it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1GD1SbRz90


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't own one, but I just googled it. Save yourself the money.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kw0irw-oxiM


----------



## hockey122332 (Feb 11, 2013)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> I don't own one, but I just googled it. Save yourself the money.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kw0irw-oxiM



I looked at that and I still couldn't get it. It is very hard to assemble.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 11, 2013)

The Tony Fisher one is easy to follow


----------



## littlewing1208 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Calvin/TomZ 4x4x6 issue*

Just got my 4x4x6 and I'm noticing one half of it (the orange half....red/orange are on the 4x4 faces) is much clickier and not smooth compared to the red face. The orange side is also the side that the core 'stays' with during rotations. Is this just simply a 'wait for it to break in' or a tension issue? I'm kinda of skeptical about taking this thing apart and I can't get a screw driver down the 4x4 face gap to get to the tension screw.

Thoughts/ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 22, 2013)

Here is a video how this thing is built:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kw0irw-oxiM

If you end up taking it apart it might be useful 

There is one from Tony Fisher as well, search on youtube.

Otherwise, I don't know what to do to solve this, sorry


----------



## littlewing1208 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks, I found that video too so I'm a bit more at ease about disassembling. It feels like my Dayan+MF8 4x4 felt out of the box and it broke in quite nicely so maybe Im jumping the gun (only 4 solves).


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 22, 2013)

Ok so fun. This got moved as I was typing my post and now I have to redo the whole dealie.. grrr.

ASSSS I was saying *eyes forum in the mean time*

You can most definitely NOT compare the two, they are vastly different and completely different brands, designs and makers to boot. 

What you CAN do is go to the twistypuzzles forum and ask there, there are most likely more people that can help you as there are more people into cuboids and such there


----------



## littlewing1208 (Feb 22, 2013)

I know it's not an apples to apples comparison. I'm just saying that some puzzles are more susceptible to needing to 'break in' whereas some do not.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 22, 2013)

Indeed. My dayan mf8 4x4 even needed modding. LOL That's worse


----------



## qqwref (Feb 22, 2013)

Some times I got earlier on this...
2:44.03 single
3:09.47 avg5 = 3:15.35, (2:44.03), 2:53.04, (4:03.06), 3:20.01

I've been doing a reduction to 4x4x4 (including the outer layers of the 'extended' bits), with Yau, then doing the inner slice layers of the extended bits by pairing centers and then doing a domino-like thing. There is probably a better method but this is the best one I could come up with so far.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 22, 2013)

It doesn't matter how you do it, you are DOING it!

I have been thinking of getting me one of those actually.


----------



## jayefbe (Feb 22, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I have been thinking of getting me one of those actually.



Do it! I got one recently and it's the puzzle that I get the most enjoyment out of solving. The quality is very good, mine turned well right out of the box. I might take it apart one day to re-lube and tension, but that's mostly because I can't help myself. I'd love to see more mass production of TomZ puzzles.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Feb 23, 2013)

jayefbe said:


> I'd love to see more mass production of TomZ puzzles.


 Be patient, it's coming! Tom asked me not to release which puzzle, but I can tell you that it should be coming soon.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 23, 2013)

jayefbe said:


> Do it! I got one recently and it's the puzzle that I get the most enjoyment out of solving. The quality is very good, mine turned well right out of the box. I might take it apart one day to re-lube and tension, but that's mostly because I can't help myself. I'd love to see more mass production of TomZ puzzles.



LOL on the taking apart.. yep, same here. But I have to say.. I have yet to receive a puzzle that is completely fine out of the box. Most haven't even gotten their cores lubed, often resulting in that awful tingting sound. And a lot are plain wayyyy too tight. 

I have a 2x2x4 and a 3x3x2. The former I was able to solve out of mere luck, I still don't really see where to look on the inner 2x2 etc, however this 4x4x6 is easily disassembled and reassembled, which makes it easier for me to scramble the thing; I can always get it back to a solved state after all 

Been thinking on getting the blue one, just because I like non standard colors lol


----------



## qqwref (Feb 23, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> LOL on the taking apart.. yep, same here. But I have to say.. I have yet to receive a puzzle that is completely fine out of the box. Most haven't even gotten their cores lubed, often resulting in that awful tingting sound. And a lot are plain wayyyy too tight.


A bit off-topic, but my SS 8x8 and 9x9 were incredible out of the box (with the only problem being excess lube on the outside). They actually felt smoother than some of my puzzles I've lubed myself...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 23, 2013)

It happens, but my luck hasn't been like that unfortunately. But it's ok. I get to make assembly vids because of that so there are always those who can benefit 


Alright.. bit the bullet and ordered the blue one.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Mar 20, 2013)

So I probably have about 60 solves on my Tomz/Calvin 4x4x6 and I really enjoy this puzzle, but the turning feel/performance is still terrible. CBC says the one he reviewed 'turns very well' and possibly better than his shapeways verson. Anyway, I have taken it apart and checked the tensions and relubed it and reassembled it and it still doesn't feel great. Actually I think it feels worse after lubing and reassembling. Just very clicky and catchy. What have people done in terms of tensions on these things? If I turn it a bit sloppy, I can get it to pop so I assume I shouldn't go any looser, but somehow I doubt making the tensions tighter would help.

Thoughts?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 20, 2013)

Still though.. tighten it 

It's a bigger cube and I have found that those need to be tightened a little more to avoid popping. Also don't put too much lube in, this particular cube doesn't need much.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'll tighten it a bit and wipe down some of the lubix. Thanks


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 20, 2013)

You're welcome. Hope it helps! It's a wonderful puzzle indeed


----------



## Iceblast9 (Mar 31, 2013)

Anyone know where I could get some replacement parts for this puzzle? Mine came with an internal piece missing. Any help?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 31, 2013)

Did you buy it from hknowstore? Contact the store and they will sort it out for you. And if you didn't buy it from them, you likely might be able to buy from them.


----------



## calvinfan (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes, you can contact me at [email protected] .


----------

